

Review My Startup: Bloggers-Circle - thelonecabbage
http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/bloggers-circle/

======
asanwal
Have you validated there is a market for this and which segment of bloggers
that is? And that people would be willing to pay for reviews of drafts?

I'd imagine people like blogging for many reasons including:

* it's free-form and easy

* it's immediate, i .e. my thoughts on the interweb now

* it's free or relatively cheap (less hosting/domain)

This concept might fly in the face of some of these reasons so market need
would be the first thing I'd validate.

Also, I'd likely want someone reviewing my drafts who has relevant domain
expertise. So if I write about business, a blogger writing about celeb/pop
culture may not be the best fit.

I'm unsure there is a large need, but I may just fall way outside of the
target demo so just my $.02. Good luck.

BTW - Agree with JangoSteve that a 12 min intro video is way too long.

~~~
andreasklinger
The huge amount of bloggers makes the market interesting enough.

But you are right about the categorization of reviewers.

~~~
asanwal
Bloggers is a highly heterogeneous group so it's important to understand the
true addressable market (how many on wordpress, how many write content that is
review-worthy, how frequently do they write, do they have their own domain,
are they trying to make money, etc etc). Otherwise, it's akin to saying "my
market is internet users".

------
JangoSteve
I think this is a good idea, as it's something I've struggled with. I started
watching the video thinking I'd get the usual 2-3 minute intro, but instead
was greeted with a 12 minute video for a Wordpress plugin!

It took 3 minutes just to recap the couple hundred words in the paragraphs
leading into the video. You could probably skip the instructions on how to
install a Wordpress plugin. Combined with the sub-par audio quality, I just
ran out of patience.

I'll probably give it a soon though when I get back to the computer.

~~~
thelonecabbage
Video is too long. Check.

------
andreasklinger
The concept is good.

* Get a clear simple landing page - take wordy.com as a guideline

* Focus more on repuation / P2P and less on paying in the explanation

* Let customers pay quicker pickup and response or if they insist to have it just reviewed by the "best" of the community

* Intro categorization of users if you haven't already (sorry video too long)

~~~
thelonecabbage
I hadn't actually considered the option of having customers pay for quicker
responses. It's an interesting idea. Once it's reached the stage where billing
is integrated this would make an interesting layer.

------
rb2k_
Just from a technical point of view: the distorted sounds and voice quality in
the screencast is kind of annoying

~~~
thelonecabbage
Thanks, I'll try and redo the screen cast tonight! Also, do you think it's too
long? Should I produce a short-short version?

------
streety
Any plans for an API so users of other blogging software could implement it?

~~~
thelonecabbage
Yes! But only after there is a living community.

